# كيف يمكن معالجة صوت البساتم ( الدوانز )



## أبوأحسان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخواني الأعزاء .. في السيارات القديمة كان ممكن السيطرة على الصوت الصادر في البساتم من خلال ضبط أو تدوير ( موزع الشرارة الكهرباية ) الى البواجي ولفه يمينا أو شمالا حتى يختفي الصوت ..
ولكن في السيارات الحديثة لاختلاف النظام والتوزيع اصبح الكترونيا ...
أرجوا من الأخوة البشمهندسين افادتنا ... جزاكم الله خيرا
علما ان معي سيارة هونداي أفانتي وهية زي الألنترا ماتور 1500 سي سي ودائما يصدر عندي هذا الصوت عند الضغط على دواسة البانزين او حدوث ضغط على الماتور نتيجة صعود مرتفع ...
مع شكري وتقديري ...


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مبدأيا اخي غير نوع البنزين لديك الى اوكتان اعلى وسيختفى الصوت ان شاءالله ,, واذا لم تحل سنخطو معك أخي الى ان يتم حل المشكلة باذن الله تعالى.
وكل عام وانت بالف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوأحسان (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم أبو ربحي ... أن شاء الله سأغير نوع البنزين الى ( 95) .. لاني كنت استخدم النوع ( 90)
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .... عيد مبارك وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم ,, اخبرنا بالنتيجة بعد استخدامك اوكتان 95
وعيدك مبارك اخي ابو احسان


----------



## أبوأحسان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم أبو ربحي ... كل عام وانت بخير وجميع الأخوة في هذا الملتقى بخير .. اعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات
أخي الكريم تم تجربة البنزين 95 وانشاء الله النتيجة تبشر بخير بارك الله فيك ...
ولكن هل من الممكن توضيح ماهي اسباب هذه الحالة غير البنزين ؟ وكيفية معالجتها ؟ مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي ابو احسان الحمدلله ان المشكلة بدأت في التلاشي وشيىء فشىء سوف تتلاشى نهائيا ان شاءالله ولكن السبب يعود انه ما زال هناك رواسب كربونية بسبب بنزين 91 مترسبة على سطح البستون " المكبس" ومع استخدامك بنزين 95 ستختفي المشكلة.

ايضا قد تحدث هذه المشكلة بسبب :

تأخير توقيت الإشعال" في المحركات القديمة" التي تستخدم الموزع
توقف احدى الاسطوانات عن العمل بسبب حدوث "misfire" بسبب ضعف الخليط او ضعف الشرارة او عدم وجود شرارة من الاصل بسبب عطل الكويل 
 خلل في منظومة المحرك الميكانيكية مثل " وجود كسر في المكبس او حلقات المكبس او صمام ا السحب او العادم او نابض صمام السحب او العادم او دليل صمام السحب او العادم"
والله اعلم
واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك اخي ابو احسان 
وكل عام وانت بالف الف خير


----------



## أبوأحسان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .. أخي الكريم أبو ربحي ماقصرت وشكرا على الاهتمام والتوضيح ... بوركت


----------



## م سامح (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الأخ أبو ربحى
كان عندى استفسار ان بعض الميكانيكية يقول أن وجود الكربون على البساتم مفيد ولا يتم ازالته والبعض الآخر ينصح بازالته اى الفريقين على حق وما هى وجهة نظر كل فريق؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

م سامح قال:


> السلام عليكم الأخ أبو ربحى
> كان عندى استفسار ان بعض الميكانيكية يقول أن وجود الكربون على البساتم مفيد ولا يتم ازالته والبعض الآخر ينصح بازالته اى الفريقين على حق وما هى وجهة نظر كل فريق؟


 
وعليكم السلام اخي سامح


بالنسبة لسؤالك اخي الكريم طبعا عدم وجود كربون على سطح المكبس افضل وذلك يعود لسببين :
لتفادي زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط في المحرك وبالتالي ارتفاع درجة حرارة غرفة الإحتراق بشكل كبير مما قد يدمر المحرك بعد فترة من الزمن بالإضافة الى زيادة نسبة اكاسيد النيتروجين NOX في غازات العادم.
وجود الكربون من الممكن ان يؤدي الى اشتعاله بشكل مفاجىء"knocking" الطرق.. قبل وصول المكبس الى TDC في نهاية شوط الضغط وبداية شوط القدرة وبالتالي ينتج عنه درجة حرارة مرتفعة تعمل بعكس اتجاه حركة المكبس وبالتالي ينتج عنه اضرار ميكانيكية جسيمة وقد يؤدي الى التصاق المكبس بجدار الإسطوانة من الداخل.
بالنسبة للفريق الذي يقول ان الكربون مفيد اقول هداهم الله واصلح حالهم ممكن انهم يعتقدون ان اشتعال الكربون قد يزيد من كفاءة وقدرة المحرك!!! وبالتالي الحصول على قدرة اضافية جراء اشتعال ذلك الكربون وهذا كلام خرافي وغير علمي بتاتاً.

والله اعلم
وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك اخي سامح بالشكل المطلوب
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## م سامح (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر الاخ ابو ربحي على هذه الايضاحات ولكن لي تعقيب على الفقرة الاولى واعتقد انها غلطة مطبعية هو تقديم الاشعال يسبب الطرق وليس التآخير 
وجازاكم جميعآ الله كل خير 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ابو ربحي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على التنبيه اخي طارق .. فعلاً تقديم توقيت الإشعال يتسبب في الطرق والإشعال المبكر .. المعذرة اخواني على الخطأ المطبعي الذي لم اتداركه.


----------

